# S.S. Charles R. McCormick



## martinihenry (Jan 29, 2007)

I recently acquired a beautiful sepia-toned black and white portrait of the S.S. Charles R. McCormick of the McCormick Lines (which I'll post this evening after work). Beyond her participation in various convoys in WWII (which is all that a google search revealed), does anybody have any information about her? Launch date, previous names, previous owners, disposition after the war, etc. She definitely dates to the WWI era, and I initially thought she was a Hog Islander by the looks of her deep forward and aft well decks, straight up and down bow, and generally "stodgy" lines, but this doesn't seem to be the case. 

It seems she was caught in port in Norway in 1940, and the Nazis supposedly confiscated her cargo.

Also, is this "McCormick Lines" the same company that operated many wooden coastal lumber steamers on the California, Oregon, Washington coast?

Here's the picture...
http://www.martinihenry.com/temp/mccormick.jpg


...


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

APUS bt.1920 (lcd.15.7.20)G.M.Strandifer Corp.,Vancouver,Wash.for US Shipping Board,Portland Ore.1923 r/n CHARLES R.McCORMICK (McCormick SS.Co.Inc.SF)1938(Chas.McCormick Lumber Co.Inc.SF)1941(Pope & Talbot Inc.SF) 1946r/nPRIMAVERA (Cia.MaritimaSamsoc,Ltda.SA,Pa.)(J.Cosmas) 1948r/nGEMMA(Cia.de Nav.Giuseppe Mazzinidi Ing.Zoboli & F.Maresca,Genoa)b/u Newport,Mon.UK 1953 by John Cashmore Ltd. arr 21.11.1952.Hope this helps


----------



## rscott4079 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great photo. McCormick Pier still exists in Portland. The warehouses have been turned in to shops, and the waterfront turned to condos. But it's still there.


----------



## BeckyW (Oct 15, 2012)

*SS Charles McCormick*

I just found this site with the help of the University of Washington library. A few years ago I was going thru my mother's and father's things (both were now deceased) and came across a picture of the SS Charles McCormick underway (she was out to sea). I had no idea why my father would have had a photo of this vessal. I put the photo in a yard sale and unfortunately I sold the picture (frame and all). I am now researching my family tree and have found that my grandfather worked on this vessel and his brother in law, my great uncle, was the master on this vessel. My great uncle died as the master of the vessel enroute from New York to Norway during World War II. I have copies of do***ents that went to the state department and to my great aunt notifying them of the death of a US citizen abroad. 

I am so sorry I placed the photo in my yard sale but since my grandfather and father were both deceased I had no one to ask. It wasn't until I started working on the family tree and I discovered some do***ents which showed the discharge of my grandfather from each voyage of the SS Charles McCormick did I realize what I had done. 

I was wondering if you would be willing to make a copy of your picture for me.

Becky


----------



## BeckyW (Oct 15, 2012)

In my original posting I forgot to include that I have do***ents "Certificate of Discharge" from the Department of Commerce for my grandfather showing what capacity he was as a crew member on each voyage on the SS Chas R McCormick. Some are dated from Norfolk, Virginia and others are from San Francisco. These are signed by my great uncle who was the "Master" of the ship.


----------



## JOChristensen (Feb 25, 2017)

*Charles R. McCormick*

My father was an engineer on the Charles R. McCormick on a number of voyages. For instance, he was the 3rd Ass. Eng. on the voyage from Los Angeles to NYC arriving in NYC on March 11, 1941, traveling through the Panama Canal.


----------

